# help with slimming world meals :(



## Jess812

Okay im doing the slimming world diet.... 
But im getting fedup of having pasta in sauce for dinner, or jacket spuds!

Does anyone have any tasty day meal menus you have/eat yourself?

So far its always weetabix or toast for breakfast. Pasta in sauce, mug shot for dinner. Then homemade chips with veg, or spag bol for tea, Im getting really bored of the same stuff :( (syn food charted down for what ive had)

All menus, ideas are very welcome. Thankyou for reading xxx


----------



## Lou1234

My weekday breakfast is usually bran flakes with yoghurt on (I dont like milk) and an apple or a banana.

At the weekend I have an omlette for lunch with my HexA cheese allowance with mushrooms and baby sweetcorn and some baked beans.

Most of my lunches are based around pasta. Pasta with pesto, vegetables and 2 veggie hot dogs (synned). Quorn mince with pasta and veg.

Dinner for me is usually baked beans, veg and a chicken fillet or fish or a veggie burger (I don't tend to have syns during the day - the ones I have are used on dinner).

I'm sorry that I'm being no help at all!! There is a forum called minimins that has a variety of weight loss sections on it. There are a number of Slimming World forums there including a summer and winter recipe section. Maybe take a look there?


----------



## Babywisher19

hi love, 

iv lost 5 stone with slimmingworld & have been a member for almost 3 years now

my fave- 
chilli con carni
curry
mozerella wrapped in parma ham
pizza pittas
stir frys
pasta with bacon/sausages in a 'bake'
cauliflower, brocolie and bacon bake 
spaghetti bolognese..
ham and potatoe frittata.. 

xx


----------



## africaqueen

I have just made couscous with white fish in a spicy sauce, all syn free and delish! i also make jollof rice with goat and plantain when i fancy a change. cheap and easy to make  If u want any recipes let me know xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

When i used to do SW, this was one of my days, green day:

*Breakfast -* All Bran (HB) and semi-skimmed milk (HA)
*Lunch -* Tuna (HB) and boiled egg salad. mix a little olive oil with the tuna to stop it being so dry, so just syn the oil.
*Dinner - *Homemade three bean chilli (chickpeas, butter beans, kidney beans, chopped tomatoes, onion, peppers, ginger, garlic, tomato puree), serve with rice. So all you need to syn is the tomato puree, if they still syn it. Or put it with pasta and use a HA for some cheese.
*Snacks - *Fruit or babybels (if have HA's available)

x


----------



## snailien

I've actually just started Slimming World myself and so far am eating:

*Breakfast* - 2 portions of bran flakes (how 1 is enough for anyone I don't know! I am still breastfeeding though so I get extra healthy as and bs)

*Lunch* - Fried egg in a pitta / Slimming world free 'fry' up (eggs, beans, potato, mushroom, tomatoes / Jacket potatoes / stir fried veg and noodles / sardines on toast / vege soup

*Dinner* - Pasta & veg / Meat chilli and rice / meat bolognese and pasta / cottage pie / 'roast' dinner / Vegatable stew

I often snack on 28g of raisins, 4 almonds & 10g of pumpkin seeds although this uses 9 syns!!! So annoying as this is a healthy snack!

I also have to have an ovaltine in the evening, helps my sweet craving and fills me up cos it's made with milk... another 5 syns!


----------



## LoraLoo

My fave is Beany lasagne- dry fry mince, peppers, onion, mushroom, add a tin chopped tomatoes and a tin of baked beans, add herbs... layer it with your lasagne sheets/pasta and top with grated cheese from H.E. I do it with a big salad and a wholemeal roll...its gorgeous, filling an you would never know it was 'healthy'

Another fave is curry, just meat, vegetables, tinned tomatoes, lots of spices and a bit of v low fat yogurt at the end. Syn Free xx

I also keep a bowl of sugar free Jelly in the fridge. When the rest of the family are having a nice put I have my 'trifle'....The jelly, a couple of spoonfuls of low fat custard, a tablespoon on squirty cream and hundreds and thousands....2 n half syns xxx


----------



## snailien

LoraLoo said:


> My fave is Beany lasagne- dry fry mince, peppers, onion, mushroom, add a tin chopped tomatoes and a tin of baked beans, add herbs... layer it with your lasagne sheets/pasta and top with grated cheese from H.E. I do it with a big salad and a wholemeal roll...its gorgeous, filling an you would never know it was 'healthy'
> 
> Another fave is curry, just meat, vegetables, tinned tomatoes, lots of spices and a bit of v low fat yogurt at the end. Syn Free xx
> 
> I also keep a bowl of sugar free Jelly in the fridge. When the rest of the family are having a nice put I have my 'trifle'....The jelly, a couple of spoonfuls of low fat custard, a tablespoon on squirty cream and hundreds and thousands....2 n half syns xxx

They all sound great! Looking forward to eating curry again, the spices don't agree with my breastfed LO! The pudding sounds lush too :)


----------



## LoraLoo

snailien said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> My fave is Beany lasagne- dry fry mince, peppers, onion, mushroom, add a tin chopped tomatoes and a tin of baked beans, add herbs... layer it with your lasagne sheets/pasta and top with grated cheese from H.E. I do it with a big salad and a wholemeal roll...its gorgeous, filling an you would never know it was 'healthy'
> 
> Another fave is curry, just meat, vegetables, tinned tomatoes, lots of spices and a bit of v low fat yogurt at the end. Syn Free xx
> 
> I also keep a bowl of sugar free Jelly in the fridge. When the rest of the family are having a nice put I have my 'trifle'....The jelly, a couple of spoonfuls of low fat custard, a tablespoon on squirty cream and hundreds and thousands....2 n half syns xxx
> 
> They all sound great! Looking forward to eating curry again, the spices don't agree with my breastfed LO! The pudding sounds lush too :)Click to expand...

I'm lucky that Amy has never been effected by any spices etc...least not that Ive noticed, and she's 18 months now lol. This has given me a kick up the arse to get back on the diet been slacking lately if only could lose the weight as quick as i put it on! xxx


----------



## Jess812

Thank you all so much you made me have some more meals i can cook up now :)


----------



## snailien

Log on and check out the recipes on the slimming world site too. :)

I just had steak, sweet potato wedges, grilled tomatoes, mushrooms and peas.... all syn free on extra easy! Yum!


----------

